
A Surprising Finding on Paid Leave: ‘This Is Not the Way We Teach This’ - kmod
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/11/upshot/paid-family-leave-research-surprise.html
======
deogeo
> In California, which in 2004 became the first state to offer paid family
> leave, new mothers who took it that year ended up working less and earning
> less a decade later. They averaged $24,000 in cumulative lost wages, it
> found. “I could feel the air going out of the room when we presented this,”

How economical - thinking of free time, time with family, time not working, as
"lost wages". Sometimes I feel like economists are an alien species...

